# Looking for working Semaphores



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a product that might fit what I am looking for:

-Semaphore (preferably narrow gauge) with working lights

-Independent power source from track (will be used on a live steam track - no track power)
-Capable of functioning by the operator hitting a switch.

Essentially I am looking to put passing sidings on my railroad and have it have working signals that will be taken by a person. The signals will stand green, and if someone wanted to take a block, he would hit a button mounted onto the elevated track and the signal for him would go yellow, and the opposing signal would go red. Just like a working railroad. 


Not sure if such a thing exists, figured if anyone would know - it would be someone here.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH RailKing (I think is the brand) makes several different track signals that are WAY TOO BIG for the "O" scale they claim they are for. l think could be adapted to use on any "G" scale layout. If per chance you think they are a bit too short, you could mount them on a block of cement (or wood, painted to look like concrete) to raise them to your desired height.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I used an LGB semaphore system for many years to control my trains through blocks. LGB made a working semaphore #50960. It has a light showing red or green depending upon the position of the arm. With two LGB reed switches (#1700) and a magnet under the engine, you can set it up to change to the stop position as the train passes and then return to proceed when the engine is further down the track. I don't know if any of these are still available, but you might try Train-li, a sponsor here on MLS, or any of the large dealers (Star Hobbies, Charles Ro, Watts, TrainWorld). Axel at Train-Li if he doesn't have them will probably know who does.

Chuck


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I will take a look at those.

I also forgot to mention these will be used outdoors.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

South Bend signals makes both an upper quadrant and lower quadrant semaphore.

*http://www.sbsignal.com/Large_Scale.html* 


When they work, they are beautiful. The sensor systems can be a bit finicky. They work best on filtered DC or battery power.

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB signals worked fine on my layout in Denver that was out doors.

Chuck


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will look into your suggestions.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If looking at the South Bend signals be aware they do not recommend them for outdoor use unless you cover them. You can also seal them with silicone cement to prevent damage from moisture. So far I have 4 of the 3 color signals installed out doors and sealing them and have not had a failure yet due to rain. Later RJD


----------

